# Using sprayer as a power washer



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Anyone ever do this? I need to power wash some siding and have an airless. Its like 2500 psi? reverse the tip and blow soapy water thru it. I dont want to ruin it tho.


----------



## DelW (Jul 7, 2005)

I don't think I would, seems to me it would cause excessive wear on the pump. I'd just rent a PW if u need to.


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

Really bad idea !!!!


----------



## HUDSONVALLEYEXT (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't believe someone would ask that on here


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

i agree with every thing that was replied.


----------



## BMAN (Aug 21, 2006)

"Stupid is as stupid does" For $300 you could have a basic model that would get you started so why bother trying it.


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

osborn said:


> Anyone ever do this? I need to power wash some siding and have an airless. Its like 2500 psi? reverse the tip and blow soapy water thru it. I dont want to ruin it tho.


never done it
Wouldn't do it
Reason? My sprayer cost me $1000.
When I need a power washer I rent one for $80 for the day. 
I'm sure this isn't outside of your budget
Use the proper equipment before you don't have any that works
Good luck


----------



## pstorey (Apr 23, 2007)

I bought a Power washer for $300 bucks. Pays for itself in a couple of jobs.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Good replies .......The right Tool for the job. Not just any tool.:no:


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

HUDSONVALLEYEXT said:


> I can't believe someone would ask that on here


Easy does it Hudson..........*if you don't ask, you don't learn*...........
This forum is for sharing knowledge & experience. Don't get pissy about it.......


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I don't know about using the sprayer as a washer, but if you do it, let us know how it works.

I'd worry about what the soaps might do to the seals. I'd also be in doubt of the power generated by painting tips. It might push 2500/lbs. but the tip won't work. Might just as well use a hose with a soap dispenser.

It's still an interesting idea. Could you try it, just so we know what happens?


----------



## osborn (Dec 6, 2006)

Thanks tcleve..
Im not a painter so thats why I asked. I see other trades asking silly questions a lot on here about the stuff Im knowlegable about. I just dont post a reply,or I give them advice. Water seemed less damaging then latex. When you reverse the tip it puts out some pressure. And I dont mean using it as a pw 8 hours straight.


----------



## ibsocal (Feb 24, 2007)

Hey Oz that is a very good question and not at all silly (Sharron),it is do able and has been done. not with a airless tip reversed though.I have a graco gh433 oldie but goodie that can be converted to a pressure washer by just simply swapping out the displacement pump and using a pressure wash gun wand and tip and tada.chances are slim that you have a gh433 and the xtra displacement pump required to have that one two punch you are looking for in one airless spray system.btw i dont use mine anymore and am looking for a fair offer on mine with parts golore to go with it.


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

It has the pressure but not the flow. It would take you ten years to do even a small project. If you replaced your seals with Vitons you could probably use it as chemical application pump on a small deck.


----------



## MIke Moon (Jan 10, 2007)

*not so far fetched...*

It's not a bad idea...how do you think they came up with the idea of a pressure washer ?

Graco still makes a air powered pump call the _HYDRO_-CAT. 

But now in the 21st century, you can rent or buy pressure washers cheap. So I agree with everybody else...


----------



## DPainting (Nov 1, 2005)

I wouldn't waste my time with it since based on how it would spray, it wouldn't be strong enough to rinse and reach properly vs. a typical powerwasher. And there isn't anything wrong with asking questions. All good.


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Ozzie, I'm glad to see you putting that college degree in engineering to work in the paint industry !
But did you notice, the fan, @ 2500psi can cut like a knife ?
yet when you reverse the tip to hock out a booger all yah get is a fizzy stream ?
The airless pump generates pressure, against the small hole in the tip.
Direction of the tip, fore, or aft, determines application of the spray in a useful pattern.
Either way, all you get is .5 to 1.5 gal per min from a $500 -$5000 airless pump.
They make other machines for pressure washing.
For $300 - $5000 you can generate 1500 - 4000psi, at a flow rate of 2.5Gpm to 8Gpm.
Pressure washers generally speaking, function by flow, rather than PSI... 
Problem is, just like spraying paint, if ur angle of the dangle is incorrect, too close, or too far, bad things happen.
If you are too close, with too much pressure, you will destroy wood, or even conrete !
Pressure washing is really, power washing.
The work is done by flow, rather than pressure.
But it gets more complicated, as painting has become.
Chemicals rear their ugly head.
Proper power washing is accomplished by suitable application of the appropriate chemical to the surface at a relatively LOW pressure.
It is allowed to sit upon the surface in need of treatment for a period of time, then, is rinsed off by a higher, but minimum useful pressure to get the job done.
You might speak to someone about pressure washing, first, or at least run a search on pressure washing to learn about the subject.
I did.
Believe me, it can be a complete and whole field of activity.
LOT'S to learn about power washing!
r


----------



## paintr56 (Feb 4, 2005)

Many have given the right answer about flow and pressure. Even with the tip the right way you lose pressure very close to the gun at 12" it is a fine spray. I do not think the soap would harm the sprayer. 

I just wanted to say don't worry about what you ask. I am one that has been in other rooms asking what were probably kindergarten questions and have come away with good advice.

Jim


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Tmrrptr said:


> Ozzie, I'm glad to see you putting that college degree in engineering to work in the paint industry !
> But did you notice, the fan, @ 2500psi can cut like a knife ?
> yet when you reverse the tip to hock out a booger all yah get is a fizzy stream ?
> The airless pump generates pressure, against the small hole in the tip.
> ...


Right on the money. :clap:


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

Tmrrptr said:


> Problem is, just like spraying paint, if ur angle of the dangle is incorrect, too close, or too far, bad things happen.


 
Yeah, like getting drenched whilst spraying in a corner.


----------

